

If Google Maps Were Real: An Artist’s Vision [PICS] - hxr
http://mashable.com/2010/09/12/google-maps-art/

======
andre3k1
It pains me to see a Mashable story on the front page. This post (like most
Mashable pieces) is of little use to the HN community.

Let's keep this sort of "lowest common denominator" stuff on Reddit and Digg.

~~~
ElbertF
I agree, why not link to the source? It's in the article.

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/alejomalia/sets/721576249213036...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/alejomalia/sets/72157624921303688/detail/)

